# [solved] bridge and netplugd

## alavov

Hi All,

I have bridging set up as per Gentoo KVM Wiki and it works fine after boot.

However, if I unplug and plug back in the network cable, the bridge fails to start. I don't see any failure messages in the logs, just nothing about bridge or br0.

When unplugging:

```

netplugd[4346]: eth0: state ACTIVE flags 0x00011043 UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,10000 -> 0x00001003 UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST

netplugd[2481]: /etc/netplug.d/netplug eth0 out -> pid 2481

netplugd[4346]: eth0: state OUTING pid 2481 exited status 0

dhcpcd[5222]: br0: carrier lost

```

When plugging back:

```

netplugd[4346]: eth0: state INACTIVE flags 0x00001003 UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST -> 0x00011043 UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,10000

netplugd[3022]: /etc/netplug.d/netplug eth0 in -> pid 3022

netplugd[4346]: eth0: state INNING pid 3022 exited status 0

```

and that's it, no DHCP, no br0 activation.

How do I reactivate bridge after plugging in the cable?

thanks,

alavovLast edited by alavov on Thu Feb 14, 2013 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AngelKnight

(disclaimer: just an idea; I haven't tried it since I'm not at home...)

It's possible br0 is being treated as an interface subject to ifplug, if you have ifplugd installed.  Possibly try adding

```
modules_br0="!plug"
```

 to /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## alavov

 *AngelKnight wrote:*   

> (disclaimer: just an idea; I haven't tried it since I'm not at home...)
> 
> It's possible br0 is being treated as an interface subject to ifplug, if you have ifplugd installed.  Possibly try adding
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you! Actually, it was the other way around - I needed to exclude eth0 from been "plugd" 

```
modules_eth0="!plug"
```

, but the idea is the same  :Smile: 

It works now.

----------

